

Ask HN: I'm visiting SF to see the startup scene before moving. Advice? - awdraper

Myself and a friend are both experienced developers and are looking to move to SF with the ultimate goal of founding a startup. We both live in Phoenix, AZ so we&#x27;re taking a weekend trip to feel out the startup scene, meet with other founders, and get general advice about making the move and getting started. What advice do you have for 2 would-be founders to optimize their visit to SF? Secondly, if you are open to meet please email [at] seancoleman [dot] net
======
pc86
Why aren't you building a product first? SF isn't magic.

~~~
awdraper
We are currently building a product. We hope to meet with as many people as we
can on this trip, not to pitch our idea, but to learn about what
advantages/disadvantages there are to moving to SF to found/grow a company. We
are also contemplating working at another startup in SF as a first step.

